# Any Quilters Out There?



## Mary (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, we got our new 230RS last November and have been eagerly anticipating the opening of camping season. Am I alone in planning some of our week-end outings around quilt shops? We mostly use state campgrounds, but I have been known to choose a campground because of its proximity to a quilt shop I would like to visit.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Mary said:


> Well, we got our new 230RS last November and have been eagerly anticipating the opening of camping season. Am I alone in planning some of our week-end outings around quilt shops? We mostly use state campgrounds, but I have been known to choose a campground because of its proximity to a quilt shop I would like to visit.


On our first outing in our Outback, My wife put together a queen sized quilt while I vegged on the couch watching TV.


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi Mary, no you are not alone. Although I haven't been to any quilt shops while camping, I would certainly go if I saw one. I have worked on quilts while camping, nothing compicated as I am fairly new to quilting. When we were shopping for a new camper, I looked to see if there was enough room on the table for my sewing machine and cutting pads. Last year over Memorial weekend, our camping neighbor worked outside with hew sewing machine on the picnic table finishing up a quilt for her granddaughter's graduation. I never thought to bring my sewing maching with me until then. Have fun quilting!


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

My wife is a wonderful quilter, and she really enjoys visiting as many Quilt Stores as she can. While we stay at the RV parks, if the weather is good, she'll bring out her quilting stuff and enjoy the day

This picture is in February this year down south.

quilting


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

I am a newbie quilter. I recently finished my 2nd quilt which was for our the queen bed in our OB. Fits perfectly. I actually appliqued all the trees and animals. It was a challenge, but i did it and now it will look great on our bed.

OB Quilt


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

My wife likes to quilt and/or embroider. She has even drug along the Bernina and extra stuff to use while camping. We've set it up outdoors for her and she's made progress on some quilts. She loves to visit some of her favorite shops near the state parks we frequent the most.


----------



## Doug & Barb (Apr 17, 2009)

My sister and I own The Stitchery Quilt Shop in Howell, MI and we love out of towners stopping at the shop. I even enjoy seeking out quilt shops on our journeys. Want to know where they all are, get yourself a copy of "The Quilter's Companion" It list all the quilt shops in all the states. Quilters love this book. Maybe someday we will see you at our shop. If I'm not there I'll be camping.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Quilting at Fall Lake Campground, Minnesota


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

A little off the subject but this weekend the DW and I picked up a handmade queen sized quilt from a Goodwill in Lincoln NE for $10. Saw another one in the next Goodwill not nearly as nice and they wanted $99. Couldn't get the material to make one for that. My wife loves to do her crafts, including quilting while camping. Less distractions and more relaxing, and that's one of the reasons we love to get away in our OB it to just kick back and chill.


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

While I don't quilt much and never have while camping, I would like to find needlework shops near any places that we camp. Since so far we haven't strayed far from home, that's not been much of an option but I do check for a LNS everywhere we go.

susan/vt


----------



## luvUPcamping (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice to see so many quilter enjoying nature while they quilt. When ever we go camping, instead of getting a t-shirt as remembrance of the trip like the rest of the family I get fabric and a pattern and try to finish it before the next trip. I love looking at all my quilts/bags and remembering where I got the fabric, why I picked my pattern, ect. I do not bring my machine for lack of space but I do bring my rotary cutter and get it all cut out. I find that instead of dreading going home and all the work with cleaning up, I find myself just as excited as leaving on the trip because I have a beautiful new piece of art to work on.

Happy camping and quilting,


----------

